# Need Info on killifish



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello guys, so I'm almost done stocking my new 25 gallon tank, I'm just thinking it needs one last addition, and 2 or 3 weeks from now, I'm planning to get a couple of these beautiful lyretail killifish that I saw on my local fish store! Problem is: I don't have any experience with killies!
I've done some research and I decided to go with these because I've read that they're not an anual species, so they may live up to 3 years (I believe), they're good to killifish begginers and they look awesome!!
Maybe you can answer some of my questions:

1) Do they like "amazon like" conditions? I mean ph around 6.5 , low current, slightly tea coloured soft water, sand substrate, driftwood etc etc etc...

2) Will they get along with the tankmates I have? Cardinal tetras, german ram, corys, apisto, otos?

3) How many of them should I get? (BTW I don't really want to breed them... so my plan was to get 2 or 3 males, is that ok?)

I usually like to keep only fish from the same natural habitat areas on the same tank, but this time I'd like to make an exception... what do you think??


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Also I heard they are kind of jumpers, and I have an opentop aquarium... Are lids a must? Please guys, id like to have an answer


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Killifish not hurt the roommates. Lyretail-KF? Do you have a picture. Or a species name. It could be a Cape Lopez. That's some lyretail. The males are claiming territory.
The origin is West Africa. It does not fit to the Ramirezi and the Apistogramma actually. But that will not be hurt.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I do believe most killis are considered "jumpers".You can build a DIY screen cover.Glass covers on freshwater tanks help to contain co2 which will aide to some extent in plant growth.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For the killifish pools must be covered completely tight.
The disc placed on the back of two angles from thin sheet metal a little deeper (1 ") and in width so that it is precisely between the side windows fits (gap max. 1mm). Too the corner for cable must be sealed with foam.
If you go away during the processing, getting the lid on the pan. The fish otherwise be lost on the dark floor.
It is their nature. If the water holes dry out in the heat, they try to find by jumping over land a larger body of water. Also, it may be too narrow for the areas of the male and the weaker being chased, try to find another water.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I keep only one male by himself? I'm having a bit of agression between the ram and the apisto... Will this stress the killi out and make him jump out?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't say if the rams and apistos will stress a killie?I will say try to provide more shelter and line of sight breaks for the rams and apistos.Rocks,caves and wood, even plants.They both want to hang out in the same part of tank so they need their own space.I don't keep my apistos with my rams(they are all for breeding),but all my readings say they should get along.
a 25 is pretty tight quaters for both though.
I would think any fish(to be considered a "dither" fish) may help avert attention from each other for the rams and apistos also,so although they may chase a killie(or anything) it may help them co exist better?


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

The apisto is the boss of the tank, he rules. The ram is bigger than the apisto, but was added later to the tank. The apisto chases the ram away often, biut I have plenty of wood and a big dragon stone, and their territories are well defined. I'll add some java fern to the aquarium before I bring the killie in. I guess I will just try it and then share the experiente with you guys! I just need to know if one single killie usually does well by itself, I mean if he doesn't need a school or something...


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I can say 1 thing: a lid is a must for any tank. I had a few "non-jumpers" jump out


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most killies are an upper level fish so the ram and apisto shouldn't bother it. I kept killies without a lid but I also kept the tanks full of duckweed.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know much about killies so I cant really help you here. But, as several people said, including me, you need a lid.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have often tried to find a killifish holder in the forum. But unfortunately.
Because of the cover must not believe everything written immediately you. It is creative to make their own tests. Such a result is then do not forget so quickly.
What kind that was made, can also dry the fish still be found


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I used to keep 13 species of killies, but they were plant spawners, you can still find eggs on aqaubid and I am sure you could find some that would ship to you.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

First I thank you for the answer. Yes , over the summer it is possible to spawn to ship. Aquabid is not yet known to me. Do they have an address ? I 'm looking for some species .
Killifish is a large umbrella term . There are also species that do not jump out , but rarely . Especially those from the rain forest belt on the west coast . There arise on the mountains , the streams of which are the major rivers . Niger , Benue . There, the water does not dry out completely . The fish leave small rivulets and look larger water. These fish can be up to 3 years old. In the savannas are other ways. There are strict alternating dry / rainy season. These types do not have the instinct to jump out at drying , but the " know " now comes the end . Digging in the mud and lay their eggs .
Epiplatys , Pseudepiplatys , Aplocheilus , but also many Aphyosemion use every loophole to jump out .
I would like to know what type it is , for it is in the thread .


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

The speacies that I'm going to buy is aphyosemion australe!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW! That's a gorgeous fish!
First link I even saw listed said"puddle fish" so I'll wager it is a jumper.
You are better off with just 1 male if you can't get a pair.The males will fight IMO if in same tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

aquabid.com and ebay.com both sell killie fish eggs. And most can be shipped year round as long as they are packed right.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For FridericoAlves

A.australe was also called Cape Lopez. After the first locality in Gabon. 
He is a plant spawners, inhabited the lower half of the tank. Jumps out much. One can have more males together if there is enough space. As Tom said, it should be well planted and be view divided by decorative elements. 
When the then meet, they have a display behavior. Sometimes they take each other on the lip, they shake. Thus, the ranking is determined. If it is possible, to disappear from the view, nothing happens. Only it must not be too tight. 
Soft water, pH below 7 Temp 23/24 ° C. The spawning development takes about 14 days. First feeding with Artemia is possible, but better dust feed. The service life can be up to 3 years. 
If I have forgotten something, ask again. 
There is the master shape, darker. 
Compare the image


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

susankat said:


> I used to keep 13 species of killies, but they were plant spawners, you can still find eggs on aqaubid and I am sure you could find some that would ship to you.


Once you have more time, I'd like to know which 13 species. Thank you!


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much! My temperature is a bit higher than you said, I keep it around 26/27 C° . Can they be thriving ar these temperatures or would they be stressed out? I'm only going to but the fish if the probability of him thriving is bigger than him being stressed. Thanks for your time and knowledge!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It'll make no stress. In summer it is also with me times 28 ° in the water.
There are for socialization with other species a very nice biotope video of Richbinduga 
01-06-2014, 07:57 AM Cam amyone tell me the species in this video?

Good Luck!


----------

